# Weather is scary



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

We as a nation, (or perhaps its just the media) are becoming increasingly weather-phobic.

In the winter, it was "Snowmageddon"
Now, it's "Flood Fears Sweep the Region"

So, what's in store for the summer?
"Drought threatens mankind"


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you ever tire of this observation, billski?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2010)

dude, there are people being evacuated from their homes by motor boats down here.  i guess that's a laughing matter though as long as it isnt your house.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Do you ever tire of this observation, billski?




I wondered how long it would take Greg to respond.

I think you know the answer to your question!


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Do you ever tire of this observation, billski?



I just noticed your sig. I guess not... :roll:


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2010)

Unfortunately the flood fears are all too real right now...:sad:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, there are people being evacuated from their homes by motor boats down here.  i guess that's a laughing matter though as long as it isnt your house.



exactly

In the past 6 weeks out town has had 2 storms knock out power to some parts of town for a week, all of town for 2 days.

Flooding that closed many roads in towns and ruined several apartments.

now this storm which will be costing millions in damage in many states and if people aren't careful, loss of life.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> dude, there are people being evacuated from their homes by motor boats down here.  i guess that's a laughing matter though as long as it isnt your house.


    Nobody's laughing here, nor did I imply such.  I've been directly impacted by a flood, a tornado, hurricane and blizzard.  However, I view it as a PITA, not a calamity.  The use of such inflammatory and transcendent adjectives to exaggerate the nature of the event is my critical point.   

You won't find me commenting on the Philippines Tsunami or the Haiti Earthquake.  Those are the real things to be fearful of.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2010)

Flooding concerns are especially high along the Yantic River in Norwich, which could likely reach record-levels. The river's flood level is 9 feet and the river is expected to crest at 15.1 feet, which would make it the worst flooding for the river since records have been kept. The highest level ever recorded was 14.88 feet in 1982.The National Weather Service transition the Yantic River from a moderate severity flood threat to a major severity flood threat late Tuesday morning.


yeah, this sounds like media hysteria to me.  I think i'll go down to stonington and do some fishing......

in someone's kitchen.....


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> I just noticed your sig. I guess not... :roll:


  Been there for a couple months now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> exactly
> 
> In the past 6 weeks out town has had 2 storms knock out power to some parts of town for a week, all of town for 2 days.
> 
> ...



4 years ago Newmarket got really hammered with flooding downtown. Here are some pics:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=90139#post90139

Hope that doesn't happen again, but if it does, tell the people in your town who might get affected that it's just all media hype. billski said so... :roll:


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 30, 2010)

Worst floods in decades, my backyard is underwater, my brand new roof leaking, and my professionally-installed sump pump in the basement regurgitating water that it's pumping into my small pond, which is now a medium-sized lake. 

And I've got it good even compared to my neighbors, never mind those that have to evacuate. 

So...nothing to see here. Ho hum.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2010)

billski said:


> Nobody's laughing here, nor did I imply such.  I've been directly impacted by a flood, a tornado, hurricane and blizzard.  However, I view it as a PITA, not a calamity.  The use of such inflammatory and transcendent adjectives to exaggerate the nature of the event is my critical point.
> 
> You won't find me commenting on the Philippines Tsunami or the Haiti Earthquake.  Those are the real things to be fearful of.



the media is telling people that a major flood is either here or imminent.  would you rather they say nothing?  downplay it?  I really don't understand your point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2010)

billski said:


> The use of such inflammatory and transcendent adjectives to exaggerate the nature of the event is my critical point.



I don't think anything is being exaggerated right now.  Massive loss of property occurring by the moment due to weather.

You want to be the one to sell someone, "Relax, it's only a pain in the ass.  Losing all you've worked your life for isn't that big of a deal.  At least you're alive and healthy."


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think anything is being exaggerated right now.  Massive loss of property occurring by the moment due to weather.



From noaa, those hysterical ratings driven fools.....

weather.gov     
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code  
8 products issued by NWS for: Wethersfield CT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Flood Watch
FLOOD WATCH
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
652 AM EDT TUE MAR 30 2010

WIDESPREAD RIVER FLOODING IS EXPECTED. STORM TOTAL RAINFALL OF 3 TO
6 INCHES IS EXPECTED...WITH LOCALIZED 6 TO 9 INCH AMOUNTS ACROSS
EASTERN CONNECTICUT...RHODE ISLAND AND PORTIONS OF SOUTH CENTRAL
AND EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS.

MODERATE TO MAJOR RIVER FLOODING IS FORECAST ACROSS RHODE ISLAND...AS
WELL AS CENTRAL AND EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...WITH A FEW RECORD CRESTS
LIKELY. MINOR TO MODERATE FLOODING IS EXPECTED ALONG CONNECTICUT RIVERS.
THIS IS A VERY DANGEROUS AND POTENTIALLY LIFE THREATENING FLOOD EVENT!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

Read somewhere that the Governor of CT put the national guard on alert due to the flooding.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

my buddy works for the state and gets alerts from CT Homeland Security - 



> STATUS OF THE STATE EMERGENCY OPERATIONS CENTER - FULL ACTIVATION TO MONITOR THIS STORM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 30, 2010)

billski said:


> So, what's in store for the summer?
> "Drought threatens mankind"



We haven't had a good hurricane in New england for quite a few years.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with Bill in that the media is really playing up things lately for the ratings. I understand people have lost a lot of property and other things from these storms. You have to admit the Snowmawhatucallit things were a little overboard. I have lived in CA during earthquakes, landlsides and fires. I will take a good old blizzard or a deluge over an earthequake anyday. I was out there for the Loma Prieta quake. You know things like this are coming unlike earthquakes or landslides. Bill is not downplaying the deluge just the way the media is reporting it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Bill is not downplaying the deluge just the way the media is reporting it.



Well, it's definitely his shtick, that's for sure.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

Only 1 of them needed medical attention, i guess this really is being over-blown.



> *Rescued from rushing water*
> 
> 
> Stonington, Conn. (WTNH) - Six people had to be rescued from their vehicle after they got stuck in rushing flood waters in Old Mystic.
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2010)

*Rescued from rushing water*


Stonington, Conn. (WTNH) - Six people had to be rescued from their vehicle after they got stuck in rushing flood waters in Old Mystic.

The people were driving through high water on Main Street/Route 27 in Old Mystic when the car stalled and they became trapped.

Fireighters and dive team members from Old Mystic were called in to rescue the six.

The people were first taken to a nearby building, then were brought to safety. One person needed medical help and had to be carried out on a stretcher.


*Pretty stupid if you ask me trying to cross a flooded road!!! Has nothing to do with the media over-hyping of loading the Ark. They should have had one of these.*


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 30, 2010)

billski said:


> Nobody's laughing here, nor did I imply such.  I've been directly impacted by a flood, a tornado, hurricane and blizzard.  However, I view it as a PITA, not a calamity.  The use of such inflammatory and transcendent adjectives to exaggerate the nature of the event is my critical point.
> 
> You won't find me commenting on the Philippines Tsunami or the Haiti Earthquake.  Those are the real things to be fearful of.



Since some of us are experiencing that "PITA" for ourselves today, it might have been more tactful to save your observations for some other time sir. Just my 2 cents of course.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think Bill is trying to downplay conditions during any particular event whether it affects you directly or not.  Obviously any kind of flood or blizzard is traumatic and deserves due attention--all of our concern goes out to any of you on this board being affected.  What I get from his comment is the generalization that every time periods of floods or snowstorms (ie Mid Atlantic this year) rolls around, the media always makes it sound like the end of the world and/or they come up with cutsie phrases that tend to misrepresent things to a degree--and as a weatherguy myself, I can't stand it either.  We'll always have floods--we'll always have snowstorms and blizzards...and their destruction will always impact someone, somewhere, sometime.  Just because it affects town A rather than town B doesn't make it worse than other storms--each of them are bad in their own way.  And it goes without saying that a PITA storm for some is a showstopper for others, obviously--I'm sure Bill empathizes with you on that.  We all just want the media to simply report the storm and impact without the cute little catch phrases, that's all.

Good luck to everyone out there with this flooding--I'm probably heading out later to sandbag a local Boys & Girls club.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 30, 2010)

A former co-worker of mine is being evacuated from her place somewhere in RI (Cranston I think).

Apparently one dam has already burst, leaving just one way out of their neighborhood. Officials are saying that a larger dam that holds more water back is likely to go today or tomorrow.

She lives on the third floor of a three family house, so while her stuff is not likely to be in danger, getting in / out of her house / having power / plumbing is certainly a very large risk.


I'm concerned about the Merrimack River that runs RIGHT behind my apartment building. NOAA is forecasting it to crest at 56.1' (Flood stage is 52') sometime tomorrow night. I live on the second floor and my parking lot is pretty far above the river, but I don't know what it'll do to our power situation in the building...

I'd say that 'Flood fears sweeping the region' is pretty accurate. I'll agree that "Snowmageddon" was pretty silly, however.

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> A former co-worker of mine is being evacuated from her place somewhere in RI (Cranston I think).
> 
> Apparently one dam has already burst, leaving just one way out of their neighborhood. Officials are saying that a larger dam that holds more water back is likely to go today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Agreed--Snowmageddon was definately silly--crafty but silly.  And with the heavy rain events stacking up, the headlines are more applicable now than they were during the first one or two.  

Good luck!!


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 30, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I don't think Bill is trying to downplay conditions during any particular event whether it affects you directly or not.  Obviously any kind of flood or blizzard is traumatic and deserves due attention--all of our concern goes out to any of you on this board being affected.  What I get from his comment is the generalization that every time periods of floods or snowstorms (ie Mid Atlantic this year) rolls around, the media always makes it sound like the end of the world and/or they come up with cutsie phrases that tend to misrepresent things to a degree--and as a weatherguy myself, I can't stand it either.  We'll always have floods--we'll always have snowstorms and blizzards...and their destruction will always impact someone, somewhere, sometime.  Just because it affects town A rather than town B doesn't make it worse than other storms--each of them are bad in their own way.  And it goes without saying that a PITA storm for some is a showstopper for others, obviously--I'm sure Bill empathizes with you on that.  We all just want the media to simply report the storm and impact without the cute little catch phrases, that's all.



Well of course. I understand and accept all that perfectly well an hour after the fact. I'm just saying that it should be predictable that we will not all have that reasoned of a response initially while we are still experiencing the event. Thanks for helping and good luck to all, including the OP, no hard feelings intended.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

One of my wife's offices is in Norwich, CT, less than a mile down stream from the center of town that is likely going to see the Yantic River reach it's highest record stage ever this evening  Fortunately, her office is a solid 20 feet above the river's usual level with some area of flood plain between it's normal banks and the hillside next to the river that her office is on.  The Governor declared a state of emergency in Norwich this morning, National Guard troops are in the area to help, and as my wife told me, "the office is still opening, but they (city officials) are quickly closing down most of the roads that lead to it!"  

This is the water flood control data for the dam/reservoir that I ride my mountain bike at which is maybe 2 miles from my office.

https://rsgis.crrel.usace.army.mil/nae/pls/cwmsweb/cwms_realtime.ProjectPage?gagecode=WTD

The water in the reservoir behind the dam has come up about 10 feet in the last 24 hours,  and it's a multi mile long, fairly wide reservoir


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 30, 2010)

Case in point for Bill...just heard on ABC nat'l news..."so this is what it looked like during Noah's Ark."  In jest I'm sure but c'mon, really.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

You know it's bad out when you're local affiliate station meteorologist gets a quick cameo quick during the lead story on the national nightly news 

I "only" had to negotiate through/around/over 10 sections of flooded road and 2 road closures on the what's usually 11 mile trip betwenn my office and house tonight


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> You know it's bad out when you're local affiliate station meteorologist gets a quick cameo quick during the lead story on the national nightly news
> 
> I "only" had to negotiate through/around/over 10 sections of flooded road and 2 road closures on the what's usually 11 mile trip betwenn my office and house tonight



Yikes!  My son has already had a couple of "flood days" due to flooded roads--we're in for a couple more this week for sure.  Flood days have outnumbered snow days!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

Perhaps Bill's timing is a bit off here as there are a LOT more people being impacted by this weather event than the average hyped up weather event.

However, it is fair criticism to reflect on how the media handles certain events. It is all too easy to forget the over hyped events that don't pan out or the over hyped events that do happen but hardly effect people in any more than an inconvenient kind of way (lest they cause their own problems e.g. driving too fast or dangerously during a snow storm or drive through a raging flooded river, etc.). 

In the end, the media are just giving what the masses want... topical coverage of current events. But how do you make that more interesting than the other news outlet that is competing for ad revenue through viewers? You use tried, true, and proven sensationalist presentation with lots of loud and flash sounds and graphics. You use words and sayings that create an emotional reaction (any emotional reaction, whether or not the situation justifies the emotion), etc.

Let's read billski's comments in the intended context they were presented in. Billski didn't say the media should not cover big weather events. Billski did not say emphasis should not be placed on safety and covering tragedies and human interest stories. Billski merely is suggesting that the over the top apocalyptic sensationalist presentation is inappropriate.


----------



## faceplant (Apr 5, 2010)

Study: Northeast seeing more, fiercer rainstorms
By BOB SALSBERG (AP) – 2 hours ago
BOSTON — A new study shows an increasing frequency of heavy rainstorms in the Northeast and says it's consistent with global warming.
Researchers at University of New Hampshire say in the study released Monday that "extreme precipitation events" have been occurring more often in the region in the past 60 years.
Those are events defined as storms producing at least an inch of rain or the water equivalent of snow over a 24-hour period.
The rainstorm last week that swamped parts of New England would fit those criteria. But UNH professor Cameron Wake cautions there is no way to link a specific storm to global warming.
The study examined precipitation data in nine Northeastern states from 1948 to 2007. Wake says global warming creates more water vapor, which can lead to more storms of greater intensity.
Copyright © 2010 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 6, 2010)

Is this really new???????

I think if you study written and semi-written human history, you see the same themes: aggrandizing events of calamity (including weather-related), constant predictions of pending doom or apocalypse, lamentation for some simpler, safer, fictional prior period passed when things were easy, and overzealous celebration and rejoicing when calamity is overcome. If anything, healthy doses of science, esp. in the last 200-300 years, has decreased the degree of our exclamations. We evolved to just using words...we don't hold vast ritual dances and feasts to bring rain anymore, we don't slaughter cattle to end sandstorms, and we don't sacrifice humans to appease angry gods who bring tornadoes or tidal waves or volcanic eruptions.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 6, 2010)

Is this really new???????

I think if you study written and semi-written human history, you see the same themes: aggrandizing events of calamity (including weather-related), constant predictions of pending doom or apocalypse, lamentation for some simpler, safer, fictional prior period passed when things were easy, and overzealous celebration and rejoicing when calamity is overcome. If anything, healthy doses of science, esp. in the last 200-300 years, has decreased the degree of our exclamations. We evolved to just using words...we don't hold vast ritual dances and feasts to bring rain anymore, we don't slaughter cattle to end sandstorms, and we don't sacrifice humans to appease angry gods who bring tornadoes or tidal waves or volcanic eruptions.


----------



## hammer (Apr 6, 2010)

What amazes me is the amount of water standing around in low spots a week after the storms.  Wondering if we will have a bunch of skeeters soon...:x:x


----------



## billski (Apr 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> What amazes me is the amount of water standing around in low spots a week after the storms.  Wondering if we will have a bunch of skeeters soon...:x:x


  Entomologists are already forecasting a bumper crop of "biting insects" this year.  Another reason to love winter:???:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2010)

hammer said:


> What amazes me is the amount of water standing around in low spots a week after the storms.  Wondering if we will have a bunch of skeeters soon...:x:x



they're already out in my neighborhood.  its too freakin early for this crap if you ask me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Entomologists are already forecasting a bumper crop of "biting insects" this year.  Another reason to love winter:???:



I have a swamp behind my house and they are already out. Going to have to mow the lawn this weekend too.


----------



## billski (Apr 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> they're already out in my neighborhood.  its too freakin early for this crap if you ask me.



Next come the alligators...

the NWS just issued a Flood Watch for selective areas.
I guess all we need is a gallon or two of water.
I just bought a second sump pump just to have as spare parts...

It was kinda funny this morning driving down some newly-opened roads - the first road closed barricades had apparently been washed away and were about 1/8th mile into the woods.   Maybe I should just permanently attach a kayak to the roof of my car?


----------



## faceplant (Apr 6, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> ..we don't hold vast ritual dances and feasts to bring rain anymore, we don't slaughter cattle to end sandstorms, and we don't sacrifice humans to appease angry gods who bring tornadoes or tidal waves or volcanic eruptions.



mebbe they were on to something...


----------



## faceplant (Apr 6, 2010)

looks like utah's the place to be right about now....

http://www.snowforecast.com/index.p...tlist&task=statesnowreport&state=Utah&rsid=31


----------



## speden (Apr 7, 2010)

Gee, Alta only got a measly 52 inches of fresh in the last three days!  Must be nice.  Looks like their website is down.  I wonder if they're having any trouble with the roads.  Would be a shame to be there and have nothing working.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to those who suffered the flooding in RI and MA last week.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 7, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Thoughts and prayers to those who suffered the flooding in RI and MA last week.



My brother who lives in North Kingstown, RI, as of last night still has pumpable water coming into his basement (now it only takes 1 pump to keep up, down from a high of 4 pumps in a loosing effort last week   ) I haven't seen his place yet, but per him (he's an environmental engineer whose really handy around the house and has self built multiple rooms in his houses over the years, so I take his word at face value) the slab his garage is on has sunk about 2", and the colums on his front porch which used to be level, now aren't  

I you also can't really comprehend what the clean-up scene around Warwick Mall looks like unless you see it for yourself - wild stuff!!


----------

